# any one making soy candles?



## Guest (Jan 3, 2010)

would like to make soy candles for home use (DH wants them colorless/ scentless, and i can do that, as most scents get to me anyway)... would appreciate any tips on Soy Wax, Lead Free Wicks, Suppliers, websites, tips... thanks


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Maureen, I don't make them, but I know a couple people who do. They order from WSP:

http://wholesalesuppliesplus.com/

I get my soap stuff there, and there prices are good, and they have a great selection. Their website should have some tips & instructions for you too.

Good luck!


----------



## UUmom2many (Apr 21, 2009)

I got my flaked soy melt and pour at michales. You can get a 2lb (or maybe it's 4lbs?) box for $11 w/a 50% off coupon. I used recycled jam and babyfood jars and made them odor/color less for emergency use.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

Tinker said:


> Maureen, I don't make them, but I know a couple people who do. They order from WSP:
> 
> http://wholesalesuppliesplus.com/
> 
> ...


Same place I get all of my supplies. I've always been happy with them and they are happy to answer any questions you might have.


Nomad


----------



## ozarkcat (Sep 8, 2004)

We don't make soy, but we do make palm wax candles. Soy wax uses products that could otherwise be used to make biodiesel or animal feeds. Palm wax is pressed from the leaves trimmed in coconut palm orchards (for lack of a better term), which would otherwise be burned, so it is a true waste product that is being reclaimed. It also burns much longer (almost as long as beeswax) and very cleanly. If you're interested, give us a holler!


----------



## Ladyhen (Aug 28, 2004)

Tinker said:


> Maureen, I don't make them, but I know a couple people who do. They order from WSP:
> 
> http://wholesalesuppliesplus.com/
> 
> ...



I buy my wax and wicks there, too.


----------



## Ladyhen (Aug 28, 2004)

ozarkcat said:


> We don't make soy, but we do make palm wax candles. Soy wax uses products that could otherwise be used to make biodiesel or animal feeds. Palm wax is pressed from the leaves trimmed in coconut palm orchards (for lack of a better term), which would otherwise be burned, so it is a true waste product that is being reclaimed. It also burns much longer (almost as long as beeswax) and very cleanly. If you're interested, give us a holler!


There are, unfortunately, environmental concerns surrounding palm oil as well.

http://www.scientificamerican.com/article.cfm?id=harvesting-palm-oil-and-rainforests

http://www.cspinet.org/palm/

There are places that provide sustainably harvested palm oil and wax, but you have to be careful.


----------



## ozarkcat (Sep 8, 2004)

Ladyhen said:


> There are, unfortunately, environmental concerns surrounding palm oil as well.
> 
> http://www.scientificamerican.com/article.cfm?id=harvesting-palm-oil-and-rainforests
> 
> ...


Both the links you provided have to do with palm oil, not wax. And by the same argument, you could say that soybean production has caused similar environmental effects as you bring up due to erosion of topsoil, fertilizer runoff, pesticides appearing in groundwater, and other poor farming management practices both in the U.S. and abroad - especially in countries where the choice for many farmers is burning an acre of rainforest in order to grow food for their family for a few short years (read: under 10, usually closer to 5) before the soil wears out (high aluminum silicate content clays). At least if they are planting palms, it is a longer turn around time on the abuse the soil takes, and is providing greater amounts of photosynthesis than soybeans. Just my $.02.


----------

